# Morgan Rose Signature Snare



## MerlinTKD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thought I'd share some photos of Morgan's signature snare... they're not mine, more's the pity!  They're from PearlDrummer8, in this thread over at Field of Solitude.


----------



## kristallin (Apr 21, 2008)

What are the specs on that?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 21, 2008)

Steel shell, 14"x5" (_not_ 5.5!), almost identical to the Chad Smith Sig Snare. The finish is different (the CS has a black nickel plating, which makes it a little darker sounding than plain steel) and the snare strainer looks like a Pearl standard instead of the Gladstone-type. Those that have seen both side by side claim the MR has a thicker shell than the CS. Stainless steel lugs and tension rods.

On the cosmetic side, the finish is a weird-neat green, and the Alien Freaks around the side glow in the dark. 

Oh, and it's got that 42-strand set of snares!!


----------



## kristallin (Apr 21, 2008)

42-strand sets FTW! I had 'em on everything but my Canopus snares, and they friggin' rule, especially on a Dunnett, where they become lethal weapons of mass eardrum destruction.

I'll have to watch GC for when they hit the stores, I never liked the Chad Smith, but you never know, if the finish is lacquered it'll have a different effect on the sound than nickel plating. I'm surprised it has triple-flanged hoops, though, I'd have definitely thought die-cast for a drummer like Morgan.


----------

